# A+ Core Hardware Exam



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

I will be taking both the Core and OS Exams soon and want to know if anyone has some last minute tips. I like to Cram Study a week b4 my test and again 2 days b4 my test. I find I remember things better and don't get "test takers anxiety". I await any help you can give. Thnx for all the help this school year guys. Hope I get more help next year for networking exams.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I just took the practice test until I was getting way above passing scores on all of them. By the time I took the test, I had no problem.
I have noticed it is harder to find free practice test now, but they are still out there.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Where?*

Send me a few


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Core Hardware*

I will be taking the A+ Core Hardware Exam in little over a week. Send me a few of those tests.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Let me go back through some emails. I had a guy at work I sent a few.
Sorry I did not check back on this thread until today. Next time if I don't respond, PM me.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Of the 3 I found 2 months ago, only one still works. 
http://www.freecomptia.com/core.html

It is a web based one with 14 test. Should help. I'll post more if I find them.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've taken a COMPTIA exam before and they are actually quite simple. If you've studied enough, you won't have any problem. I went the through the exam and found questions I had no idea how to answer so I went with my gut and ended up getting a really nice score! Be prepared though, there might be some question on there that you've never seen the material before. At least that happened to me!

Good luck!


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thanks Both Of you*

Thanks for the practice exam and thank you for the confidence boost. I owe you both alot, I decided to hold off on my exam for another week to insure that I was prepared. The School is paying in full for my test so I want to try and make the free test count. Instead of going for broke paying for it aznd failing.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

good move IT! my school did the same for my exams and it helped the pocket book a lot!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

My job paid me back after I passed. They only paid if I passed. So I wanted to make sure I did very well the 1st time. Purplesky said he had a list of test questions in another thread.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Manic Monday*

I am finally taking the Core Hardware Exam Monday! I am ready to pass it and this time it won't be cancelled, we have the vouchers, we have the tests, I have the study material, and I have the confidence.... sort of. So, wish me luck and hope Monday doesn't become known as "The day I failed" 

Peace.


----------

